# Best stick blender attachment for lotion -



## eden (Feb 1, 2019)

My little cheapo came with 3 attachments - I bought this years ago btw ...which attachment is recommended? I made a small 10 oz. batch of lotion the other day and it came out quite voluminous.  It has since settled,(I did stir it down yesterday) but wonder if I can prevent this to begin with?  I mostly used the middle attachment ...I tried the 1st one _*but*_ the batch was not really 'deep' enough for this to do much of anything ...at the very end I used the whisk.  I have not made lotion in years and I can't believe how much I have forgotten!  Thanks.


----------



## eden (Feb 2, 2019)

?


----------



## Cellador (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi Eden! I would use the first or second option. The whisk will work but it will definitely add air to your formula.


----------



## eden (Feb 2, 2019)

TY so much!  I guess I have to expect air then, no matter what ...as I did use the middle attachment for about 95% of the process ...maybe the formula also has something to do with it?  I can't believe how much I have forgotten! Thanks for your input Cellador!


----------



## Clarice (Feb 2, 2019)

I have never seen an immersion blender with the middle attachment!!!  what brand is it?  Thank you!

I am a newbie to all things on this forum - do you have any suggestions for lotion  /  cream recipes?  Thank you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 2, 2019)

I'd use the left hand one. If that didn't work, I'd use the middle one, but it will pull some air into the liquid since there's no bell over the mixer. I'd really avoid the whisk for making lotion.

The shape of the container makes a difference too. If possible, use a tall, narrow container rather than a wide one. That will increase the depth of liquid over the stick blender, so it doesn't incorporate as much air into the liquid. The mixing will also be more efficient that way.


----------



## eden (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks DeeAnna  I did use a small wide-ish bowl ...so I will def keep that in mind,  maybe try a wide mouth quart jar for my small batches. And I'll try the 1st attachment for more of the mixing next time too  ...thanks for that tip!


----------



## eden (Feb 2, 2019)

Clarice said:


> I have never seen an immersion blender with the middle attachment!!!  what brand is it?  Thank you!
> 
> I am a newbie to all things on this forum - do you have any suggestions for lotion  /  cream recipes?  Thank you!



Hi Clarice - if I remember correctly this is a Conair - although there is no name  marked on the unit.  I have not seen the middle attachment with anything other than this also!  I bought it probably 8-10 years ago at a WalMart ...as far as a recipe, a good place to start is almost any supplier's website will have a formulary you can check out. I have been out of the game for some time but this is a very basic formula I put together & of course it will depend on what* you* have on hand:

Oil phase
6% emulsifier (I used Soft & Silky Emulsifying Wax from WSP)    
 3% myristyl myristate                                                                            
8% shea butter                                                                                            
3% apricot kernel oil                                                                                  

Water phase
78%
I made a lavender infusion (basically just tea) w/ lavender        
buds & water, simmered for maybe 1/2 hour - strained well

1.5% preservative at cool down = optiphen plus                                     
.5%  eo blend (for fragrance)                                                                         


it came out quite nice but I might tweak this next time & use less e-wax and more mm ...the lotion has a slight soaping effect, most likely from the cetearyl alcohol portion of the 'ewax' ...anyway, like I said ...I have been out of the game for a lot of years; so I am sure there are others here, who are much better qualified to help you!  You might want to start a new thread and ask for ideas!


----------

